# Hydryaluc lift



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey

When replacing lift cover kit do I need to change piston too. And is there only one lift kit to fit ford jubilee 1954
Can any one show or tell me how to adjust the lift linkage the Carter pin came out and dropped. I'm learning how to work on the jubilee but don't understand it all yet. But I know it's not to hard to fix. Also what kind of manuals should I get I have the shop manual is there and other that shows how to tear down and show to adjust without nuday tool.


----------



## frorunner (Jul 17, 2012)

BUMP on the shifter linkage question! any one know??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Contact John Smith ([email protected]) at "Smith's Old Ford Tractors" on the internet. John is an expert on the old Ford tractors.

Yes, you should change the piston seal/rings while you are in there. One is a leather ring, which you put in boiling water for a few minutes to soften it for installation. Also inspect the cylinder and piston for scarring/excessive wear. 

Also check the unloader valve to be certain that it is not sticking. Replace o-rings. 

There is a cam follower pin and cam (item #47 & #52 on lift cylinder diagram) that get worn badly and screws up the lift adjustment. Replace the pin and build the cam up with weld if necessary.

I attached a couple of lift system diagrams to show you how everything goes back together.


----------

